# 2 questions!



## crml (Dec 31, 2010)

Question 1: I am looking for some iron on patches that would fit on the cadet/military hats that are that canvas type material. I want to add rhinestone designs to those and then apply them to the hats. Any ideas here?

Question 2: I would really like to put rhinestone designs on burned out style t-shirts. My question is when I put the material between my tshirts now and the glue seeps through some of the material stays on the inside of the shirt. How do I avoid this with the burned out sheer type shirts? 

Any help would be appreciated! 
Thanks


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

you can use a teflon sheet, heat press pillows, a silicon rhinestone cover, piece of cardboard and more in between shirts.

What are you using now?

Brian


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Patches are available from several places. See if there is a vendor in the preferred vendor lists.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I use a teflon pillow for the burnouts. As you said the glue seeps through but it does not stick to the teflon pillow. I also reduce the temp and pressure a bit on burnouts.

As for patches many vendors sell them, you can even get some custom made ones just do a google search and surf until you find the ones you are looking for as there are many types of patches.


----------



## crml (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I am obviously new to this whole deal. Right now I am using thin card board and sometime the glue sticks to it and the cardboard ends up on the inside of the shirts. Can you get teflon pillows at any craft stores or do I need to order them from a company? Also I was wondering where to get the sheets of material that you put over the product to protect it from the heat press? Mine is getting a little worn out that came with the press. 
Another thing. I have searched for hat presses but haven't found any that I can afford at this point since I am getting started. Is there any places anyone recommends to get a starter one at a reasonable price until I can afford a nicer one? Thanks for all the help and sorry so many questions!


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

crml said:


> Also I was wondering where to get the sheets of material that you put over the product to protect it from the heat press?
> 
> Another thing. I have searched for hat presses


google: Rhinestone Cover Sheets

and

Sunie.com, Leading Provider of Signs Equipment. might be an option for an inexpensive hat press.

Brian


----------

